# Networkmanager: won't name wired network connections[SOLVED]

## alexcortes

Hello,

1- I'm using networkmanager and it's won't allow to name wired network conections. It's override to eth0, eth1, etc.

I wanna create some connections, like: Shared, Wired, etc.

```
net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6  USE="connection-sharing dhclient gnutls introspection resolvconf -avahi -bluetooth -dhcpcd -doc -modemmanager -nss -ppp -systemd -wext -wimax"
```

2- What's the exactly difference between dhclient and dhcpcd?

3- What is more recommended to use: gnutls or nss?

Thanks!!!Last edited by alexcortes on Mon Aug 13, 2012 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rainer

You may want to check this out:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392409

----------

## alexcortes

 *rainer wrote:*   

> You may want to check this out:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392409

 

Hi rainer,

It help me a lot!

I created the connections with "available to all users" disabled -> edit connections -> enable "available to all users" -> then all working as I want.   :Laughing: 

Thank you!

----------

## rainer

Great to hear!

Can I suggest that you add [SOLVED] to your original subject line?

Rgds,

Rainer

----------

## alexcortes

Ops. A did forget this time.

Thanks!!!

----------

